# Hello from Denver!



## slave1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi everyone!
I'm a fashion designer and DJ from Denver CO... Not sure what I should post so I just copied and pasted my Live Journal profile:

Name: Tina Berger-Everroad 
Husband: Spencer 
Birthday: July 27th (Leo!! I'm a feline through and through) 
Occupation: Fashion designer and DJ. 
Pets: 2 Miniature Pinschers: Iggy and Berlin. 2 kitties: Reuben and Alfredo

*Style*: Hair: Purple usually, but I decided to shave my head for a while...I wear alot of vinyl, rubber, corsets and always platform shoes. I must always have lipstick! 

*Likes*: MAC, BPAL, Corsets, Purple, music: Front 242, Dep. Mode, New Order, Joy Division, Pet Shop Boys, Leg. Pink Dots, The Cure, INXS, Coil, Skinny Puppy, Front Line Assembly, Edward Ka-Spel, PIL, OMD, Radiohead, James, Cyndi Lauper, Siouxsie, Lena Lovich, Combichrist, Revolting Cocks, Ministry, Erasure, etc., DJing, wigs, shoes, hats, almost anything vintage, dragonflies, The Croc Hunter, Pee Wee Herman, Star Wars, Jean-Pierre Jeunet, forks, Edwardian and Victorian fashion, Bert, Shag art, Vespas and mopeds, anything glittery or shiny, lipstick, animals (especially cats and MinPins!!), bubblewrap, video games, theatre, Evil Dead, silent films, The 20's (especially flappers), London, PT Cruisers, toys, scratch-n-sniff stickers, spines, The Young Ones, zombies, serial killers and murder, Tim Burton, black & white stripes, blue eyes, TLC, cooking, Doom, Midori Sours, Italian food, honesty, strong wills, and funny-quirky people. 

I DJ at a night called Disintegration here in Denver and I also do several Fashion shows a year. I love make-up and only recently have been converting everything over to MAC. I've always loved their lipsticks and figured it was time to try their other products as well.

I look forward to chatting with you all and sharing advice.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 4, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Janice (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Tina, WOW quite the creative type! I think it's wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 4, 2005)

killer!!! welcome to specktra!!!


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 5, 2005)

fashion design? that's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome to specktra!


----------



## slave1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you to everyone for your warm welcomes.


----------



## user2 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Tina and welcome to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## user4 (Aug 5, 2005)

hi tina, welcome to specktra!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Tina!! You'll love it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are so many creative types here, you'll fit right in!!


----------



## slave1 (Aug 13, 2005)

Thank you again for all your welcomes.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 13, 2005)

welcome to Specktra! I feel like I know you already! lol


----------

